# Nashville or surrounding areas



## user3977 (Oct 28, 2007)

hey My name is matthew i am new to this board and would love to meet some people in the area to teach me the ways of digital photography. I just picked up a Canon XTi. and would love to learn the innerworkings of the camera.


----------



## judson (Feb 3, 2008)

user3977 said:


> hey My name is matthew i am new to this board and would love to meet some people in the area to teach me the ways of digital photography. I just picked up a Canon XTi. and would love to learn the innerworkings of the camera.



I am in the Nashville area.  Doesn't look like there are too many of us around here


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 6, 2008)

this isnt related to any potential meet-ups, but i hope you are both alright considering the storms last night.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm in  the East Tenn region, and I know there's a few more close to me....I wouldn't mind to meet up somewhere myself....


----------



## invisibledemon (Feb 6, 2008)

im in southern nashville. 
luckily the storms went right around me, hit one of my employees, and one co-worker though. 
we should get more people on here, then get a meet up. 
all the guys in europe get to have all the fun. lol, it should be our turn.


----------



## judson (Feb 7, 2008)

Fortunately, in my immediate area, we had no damage or injuries.  My father is an alzheimer's patient in a facility not far from the University (Union) that got wiped out. Fortunately, he is OK.

On a more positive note, we should find some Tenn photographers and do a GTG.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 14, 2008)

so.......anymore thought to a meet up in tennessee.....middle or east, maybe somewhere inbetween?


----------



## judson (Feb 16, 2008)

Nashville seems like a logical place to do it!  Dury's is here.  

Anyone got thoughts on what we want to do?


----------



## invisibledemon (Feb 20, 2008)

could always just brush around downtown, maybe catch a local band playing and snap some pics, then the hardrock cafe? (haha, just thought about that for a sec, could you imagine a small little band playing than a bunch of people show up and start taking pics? they'd think they were gona get signed or something. lol)

just a thought.


----------



## judson (Feb 24, 2008)

invisibledemon said:


> could always just brush around downtown, maybe catch a local band playing and snap some pics, then the hardrock cafe? (haha, just thought about that for a sec, could you imagine a small little band playing than a bunch of people show up and start taking pics? they'd think they were gona get signed or something. lol)
> 
> just a thought.



That would be a hoot, until we got thrown out and the Nashville police department confiscates our equipment!

There's a benefit concert this friday for tornado victims.  If I have recovered enough from my surgery, I am thinking about calling up and asking them if they would like a photographer...


----------



## AngieDoogles (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in NE TN. If you are having a meet-up, I'll come!  (Well, if my school schedule allows...)


----------



## invisibledemon (Feb 25, 2008)

we'll just have to get more of a good time frame to do it.
maybe when it warms up outside, and schools out?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 26, 2008)

invisibledemon said:


> we'll just have to get more of a good time frame to do it.
> maybe when it warms up outside, and schools out?


 
I would love to come in the summer, and shoot downtown music city at night, catch the night life and bands, and just hook up with other members and trades tips........Let's do it!


----------



## judson (Feb 27, 2008)

One thing that might be fun would be to find a good cause and get a group of us together and shoot it.  There is a fundraiser this coming friday night for tornado victims.  I thought about calling them up and volunteering, but I'm recovering from surgery and just can't do it.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a very good idea, Let's just put stuff out there with dates and such and see who would like to come.......


----------



## bekaphoto (Mar 22, 2008)

AngieDoogles said:


> I'm in NE TN. If you are having a meet-up, I'll come!  (Well, if my school schedule allows...)


 
Just outside JC.


----------

